# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  What Is Your Average Dream Recall?

## Caliban44

I started this thread because I wanted to know what the usual dream recall rates are for people with strong intention (as everyone on DV already has for being a usual member of the forum, right?)

I read somewhere that some people struggle with dream recall, though I easily recall two to three dreams a night with little fragments of early-REM period dreams floating around in my head. Is this good or bad?

How about you?

----------


## eppy

i remember at least 2 or 3 dreams on average. every once in a while i sleep over my REM period and don&#39;t remember any or only for a split second i remember something

----------


## pj

I would like to see ages posted in this thread, if people don&#39;t mind.  It would be interesting to see whether there is an age correlation.

I am 46.  My dream recall varies wildly - from three or four dreams per night to none at all.  When I am extremely busy and getting less sleep or end up more exhausted, physically or otherwise, my dream recall decreases dramatically.

On the average, I remember around two dreams per night.

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

I&#39;m 16 and I usually don&#39;t recall separate dreams, I remember one large dream with a lot of things happening. I&#39;d like to know how you distinguish the number of dreams... 
Either I recall a huge dream or I just can&#39;t tell what I dreamed about. Gladly the first one happens more often.

----------


## naikou

I&#39;m 17 - My dream recall depends solely on how many times I wake up during the night. If I set my alarm to go off every hour-and-a-half, I can sometimes get five or six dreams. Usually though, I only wake up once, or not at all, so I get 1-2 dreams.

----------


## salad funk noir

Lately I&#39;ve been lucky enough to remember three or four dreams a night. I&#39;m giving Vitamin B6 a lot of credit for the increase in my recall, I take 50mg a night.

I am 17 years old and I don&#39;t use an alarm. I naturally wake up a couple of times during the night after dreams, It&#39;s then when I lie still and record in my head what I had just dreamt.

----------


## Moonbeam

I&#39;m 42 (I think, pretty close anyway.)





> My dream recall varies wildly - from three or four dreams per night to none at all.  When I am extremely busy and getting less sleep or end up more exhausted, physically or otherwise, my dream recall decreases dramatically.
> 
> On the average, I remember around two dreams per night.
> [/b]



Same for me, except sometimes, even when I get a really long good nights sleep, I don&#39;t remember anything then either. I really think the youngsters are going to have an advantage.  Maybe because they get more sleep?  We should probably say how much sleep per night we get too--I get 6-7 hours, occasionally a full 8 hours.

----------


## Super_Kal

for me, it varies... it just depends on if I recall them or not. So far, so good, though...

----------


## pj

> I&#39;m 42 (I think, pretty close anyway.)
> Same for me, except sometimes, even when I get a really long good nights sleep, I don&#39;t remember anything then either. I really think the youngsters are going to have an advantage.  Maybe because they get more sleep?  We should probably say how much sleep per night we get too--I get 6-7 hours, occasionally a full 8 hours.
> [/b]



Pretty close, huh?

I average about six to seven hours - eight on weekends if possible and my morning glory son don&#39;t wake me with his thumping about.

Lucids almost exclusively happen for me on the weekends when I am getting a full eight.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Pretty close, huh?
> [/b]



When you get this old you forget sometimes, then you have to do some subtraction and it&#39;s too early.  Well you should know about that.

----------


## pj

> When you get this old you forget sometimes, then you have to do some subtraction and it&#39;s too early.  Well you should know about that.
> [/b]



I have a method, actually.  Unless it is past my birthday, the second digit of my age should be one less than the last digit of the year.  It is 2007, I think... and before my bday, so I should be 46.

I actually have to think through that when it comes up... so yeah.  Yer right.

----------


## mistikal

pj,
i&#39;m 34 - and usually recall 1-2 per night.  My recall is quite detailed with colours and emotions. I agree with you and Moonbeam, that recall is much better when I have had 8 hrs sleep which is most likely on weekends.

----------


## Developer

I usually recall 2 very vivid dreams or fragments from 3-5 dreams. 

On weekends I sleep for about 11 hours and in the mornings I usually have 4-6 dreams, where I get up after every dream.

----------


## nightshade

I&#39;m 19. I usually remember 1-3 dreams, on weekends my recall is more vivid.

----------


## Klace

I&#39;m 16, it&#39;s usually 4-6 dreams a night.
I just got off a very bad dream recall block, where I only remembered 0-1 a night, now it&#39;s back to normal (hurrah)

----------


## bro

I&#39;m nearly 18, and if I get 1 piece of a dream, I can usually recall about 2-3 dreams a night

----------


## White Shirou

15 years old. Three to four vivid dreams every night. Seven hours of sleep per day, that is if I only watch one movie. On the weekends I usually don&#39;t remember dreams so I suppose I&#39;m the opposite of a few of you. 

Mmmhhhmmm....

----------


## Lucid Warrior

;_; I feel like my recall is terrible now...
I&#39;m 17 and I recall 0-2 dreams on an average night, but recently it&#39;s been going up ^_^ I&#39;ve had week long streaks of nothingness, and I&#39;ve had nights where I recall 4 dreams in the morning... it varies.

----------


## Canuck

Two or three on average, that is sleeping through the entire night.  I can garner more by waking myself during the night by alarm.  Usually, simple motivation and increased sleep time will increase quality and quantity of recall.

----------


## lupo7

I m 34 I recall 1-3 dreams on an average night.

----------


## Drk Pwnr

I&#39;m 16, and I&#39;ve had from 0 to 4 dreams a night. It averages out to 1-2 every night.

----------


## MoD

Im 15 and i can recall 2-3 dreams every night&#33;

----------


## Man of Steel

Two to three, sometimes four, for me. Usually two are quite vivid, and one, maybe two less so. I&#39;m nearly 18, seems to be the average age here.

----------


## person-person

My dream recall is usually around 1 or 2 a night.   But these past few days it&#39;s been about 3.  I am having trouble writing them down in my DJ.  I can&#39;t see any dream signs anyway, i mean, would &#39;school&#39; related dreams be a dreamsign?

 Beacause pinching my nose at school would look weird, and I forget to check because i&#39;m so busy all the time...

----------


## TripleX223

im a begining, and recive around 8 and a half, to nine hours of sleep a night. on the week days i have from 0-3 dreams recalled a night, and on the weekends 0-1  1/2 . thats just me

----------


## danjamjoh

I usually recall one dream a night. But with my alarm clock I can achive 3-4. Im still new to dream recall...

----------


## Lunalight

I&#39;m 15.  On weeknights I can recall at least three, and on weekends it&#39;s up to six.  (I wake up alot)  I&#39;ve always had a really good memory though.  Also, I do go through the occasional night or two where I only remember one, or none at all.  Gotta work on that.

----------


## ~Erin~

I&#39;m 16 and I remember at least  3 dreams a night. Though,  it varies from 3-5. But if for some reason my DR is amazing I can remember around 8 dreams a night.

----------


## bodhisattva

I&#39;m 22. Usually I am able to recall at least 2-3 dreams/evening without having written them down during the night. But, much like naikou, my dream recall is often directly related to the number of times I woke up during the night; usually 1:1.

----------


## Asymptote

Usually the best I can muster is from one every other night to one per night. Then again, I only started my dream journal recently.

----------


## gguru1

I can usually remember at least three instances of me dreaming per night, but I may only be able to recall a minor detail from each if I dont right it down ASAP.

----------


## Abra

It depends on when and if I get up in the night. On average, it&#39;s only a couple per night.

----------


## Trevor

> I&#39;m 16, it&#39;s usually 4-6 dreams a night.
> I just got off a very bad dream recall block, where I only remembered 0-1 a night, now it&#39;s back to normal (hurrah)[/b]



What is your technique for remembering? Do you set an alarm in the night or do you naturally wake up? How did you go about achieving 4-6?

----------


## Pastro

In my prime 3-4 a night, I had a resent dry spell, however this last week has been better.

----------


## Elwood

My average is around 3-15. Last night i had 9 different dreams and I think I had more but I dont remember them.

----------


## IceMan

I&#39;m 16 and I usually remeber at least 1 dream per night however on a good night I can remember 4 or 5, sometimes 5. In the last few days though I&#39;ve been remembering dreams that I had many weeks ago, possibly months ago, before I joined DV, which seems a little strange. I seem to be currently just coming out of a dry spell, as I am once again remembering many dreams however I havn&#39;t been lucid for a while.

----------


## elsanpedro

So far from what I&#39;ve written in my DJ (after learning LD since the start of last month), I&#39;ve been remembering at least 1-2 dreams every second night. To my surprise, I was able to remember almost 8 today, since it&#39;s the holidays and I decided to sleep in well into the afternoon.

----------


## long jetty

Well, normally atleast 3, during stressful periods one or two, during holidays and relaxed times 4 or 5, good night I sometimes have 7 or 8 dreams to tell. Im 17.

----------


## 2Fruits

I&#39;m 15, and I usually get 8-9 hours sleep. My dream recall is usually at least 2 detailed dreams, and sometimes 1-2 more less detailed/fragments of dreams. I haven&#39;t always had good dream recall, but I used to get the occasional dream where there would be something important/scary about it that I&#39;d remember vividly for ages&#33;

----------


## Richter

Not to be a negative pessimistic party-pooper, but once a month, if I&#39;m lucky.    ::blue::  

I&#39;m sick of it.

----------


## Sagea

> Not to be a negative pessimistic party-pooper, but once a month, if I&#39;m lucky.    
> 
> I&#39;m sick of it.[/b]




I&#39;m pretty much the same...   :Oops:  

Sucks, don&#39;t it?

----------


## Gwendolyn

At the very minimum, in extenuating circumstances, I can remember at least one dream per night. Usually, I remember 2-3 per night.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Usually 3-4 a night. On whacked-out nights I can hit 10, but those are rare.
But I&#39;ve always had good recall, even without my journal. And I wake up naturally quite a few times during the night, that really helps.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Lately, 1-2, but normally it&#39;s about 3-4 [it&#39;s like a dry month for me on recalls] if I&#39;m lucky or on a roll, 5-6 [6 being lucky]

----------


## delta-9-thc

I can recall 1-4 dreams everynight, if I recall 1 dream then it&#39;s long lasting and good quality, if I recall multiple dreams their short with low quality.

----------


## Dream_Resonator

I&#39;m 20 yrs and I have a regular sleep schedual.  I don&#39;t like setting the alarm to wake me up because I a A-pad I&#39;m sharing.  I&#39;ve gotten very good at waking up at the right time and recalling my dreams.  

I am able to record 2-3 dreams a night.  I hope for a lucid at least once a night.

                                8)

----------


## DrTechnical

If you&#39;re not disturbing your sleep cycle, you&#39;re simply not as likely to remember a large number of dreams.
More importantly, you&#39;re seriously impacting your ability to have lucids.

Wake Back To Bed is by far the best method I have found to induce lucids. I have 2-3 per week, almost
exclusively when I sleep 5-6 hours, get up for a while and go back to bed.

----------


## Folqueraine

I&#39;m 21 and I recall on average 2-3 dreams a night, the maximum having been 6 dreams (only once, and they were very short) and the minimum being 0 during dry spells. These days, it&#39;s 1 per night.

----------


## iadr

I&#39;m 56, and I usually remember from 4 to 6 dreams a night, with the count going up higher on the weekends when I am able to sleep in.  On average I remember from 150 to 240 dreams a month.

I really work at dream recall though, waking myself up all during the night when I expect my dreams to be occurring, lately doing this with something similar to binaural beats to wake me up, and logging my dreams into an Excel spreadsheet, and then going back over them again that night before going to bed.

Something that I have found very helpful lately in helping me remember my dreams, as I remembered 15 dreams using this method yesterday on a day off, when I was able to sleep in, is to use a digital voice recorder, and just speak my dreams into it when I wake up instead of getting up and recording them in my computer.  By remaining in bed instead of getting up I am able to remember the dreams a lot easier.  

I first bought a Sony voice recorder for &#036;40.00 in which the sound quality was horrible, and then returned it for an Olympus voice recorder for the same price in which the sound quality is excellent.  This is one investment that I think has been well worth the price.

----------


## CloudNine

I am 15 and usually I can only recall tiny pieces from about 1-3 of my dreams. I rarely remember a whole dream.

----------


## hainsaw3

15, and my recall is so horribly bad it makes me want to cry...I'm lucky if i get a total of 3 snippets of dreams during the whole week.

----------


## Kromoh

usually 1-2 dreams per night

My record was 6 dreams, but lately I had a drop (probably because of stress/irregular sleep/staying up until late)


I'm 16, and when I wake up, either I remember it for a single second (and then I chai nthoughts so that I can recollect it), or I don't recall anything, and so i usually reemmber the dreams I had later on


PS -  loved this smiley:  :Bang head:

----------


## Joshiii-Kun

I'm 18 and my dream recall varies. Sometimes I don't remember anything, sometimes I remember 2 dreams and sometimes up to 6.

Most of the time the memories of the dreams come later during the day, but a lot of details are lost by then. I recall dreams best when I actually experience the dream.

----------


## rose_red

I'm 17, and my recall is 2-3 per night  (2-3 frags or 1 full if i don't do a DR mantra)

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

My average recall was 3-5 dreams every night until i gave up my dream journal for the exams, its gonna be tough to rebuild that.

----------


## CloudNine

I've been keeping a dream diary lately, and now I usually remember 1 or 2 dreams more than I did before, my average is now around 3-4 dreams! The dreams are really short and silly, but still.  ::D:

----------


## Rainman

Hainsaw, if you just started with this, it will take a while for your subconscious to kick in and for you to start remembering dreams. Before I started seriously keeping a dream journal I was lucky to remember 4 dreams in a month. Now I remember on average 2 a night, and some nights I get 3 or 4. The most I've ever had is 5, but the most I've ever had consistantly is 4. You'll get there too, just keep working at it. I still can't get lucid regularly. The very few times I've been lucid, it's never been more than a few moments. Grrrr. It's all about persistance

----------


## Adam

I'm 25 and remeber normally about 3-5 dreams a night. Sometimes on odd occasions this can drop ot 0-2 a night though! Most of mine occue in the early hours of the morning though as I naurally wake up a couple of hours earlier than I have to and find it easier to slip in and out of dreams from this point.

----------


## schuleralexf

I'm 15 and my dream recall is pretty good.  I don't really have what seems to be separate dreams, but just one big dream with a lot going on.  Some nights though, I won't remember anything.  Strange..

----------


## Q-Melk

I remember on average 1-2 dreams per night. But it's typically just short snipplets. I hope to get back to where I used to be before, where I could remember longer dreams.

----------


## rustboy

2 dreams per night and 2-5 fragments.

----------


## pcmsurf

21 now

im on a bad sleeping spree

also im getting back to starting lucid dreaming again

right now its 1 dream maybe 2 ( i have a hard time noticing seperate dreams)

I used to be able to write down a full page front and back of my dreams when i was at my peak (so maybe 4 decently vivid dreams) when i was 19

----------


## Lex16

Have dreams every night from the time I go to sleep to the time I wake up. Been lucid since I was five so I basically live in my head...dreams are my life!
Currently 20 so I've been lucid for a hell of a long time!

----------


## Cyberlization

I'm 32, I've never gotten into a habit of counting my dream recall.  I dream about 3-4 times a night, but my recall depends on how tired I am when I go to sleep.  My sleep patterns vary between 3-7 hours a night.  Most times I choose whether or not to remember.  I developed a system for myself as a child that my dreams should generally be a form of release and not always necessary for me to remember.  I choose only to remember those that I have purposely incubated, induced or that have a specific message for me that I should pay attention to.  This (for me anyway) helps to heighten my lucid dreams and my ability to decipher them.  It a kinda seperating the wheat from the chaff system that has worked for me for the past 20 years or so.

As a teen I found that using an alarm messed up my recall so I stopped using one and before sleeping instructed my body to wake up at a prescribed time.  Nowadays I don't rely in this method, because I have a bad habit of dreaming I have woken up, going about my daily tasks then realising what I have done, forcing myself to wake up and believe me, living the same day twice wears thin pretty quickly, so alarms it is!  ::D:   This usually happens when during my shorter sleeping hours and my body is craving more sleep.

----------


## Cyberlization

> Been lucid since I was five so I basically live in my head...dreams are my life!
> Currently 20 so I've been lucid for a hell of a long time!




Yep yep - me too!!  I'd feel very lonely without my dreams.  Do you have waking dreams too?  Not like daydreaming, but proper dreams whilst in a wakeful state?

----------


## Amidreaming?

i'm 15 and i usually get about 8 hours of sleep and can recall like 2 pretty long dreams or maybe 3 short ones.  i just got off of school so im probably going to sleep like 12 hours/ night no lie. i see if it affects recall for better or worse.

----------


## Areyoudreaming?

I'm 19, just been through a long block but I'm working on it - I used to remember two to four dreams a night but now I'm only on one or two, occasionally none. 

On a side note, ^^Good user name! That's not the cartoon version of Django Reinhardt from Belleville Rendez-Vous is it?

----------


## KuRoSaKi

18 and I recall 3-4 dreams a night. ^_^ , and I got a really ridiculous sleep schedule, but it does nothing for my dreaming and if it does I'd say its for the better.

----------


## Pyrofan1

i usually remember 1-2 long dreams with good detail.

----------


## Goliath

2 per night, only just getting back into Lucid dreaming so It should get better as I am starting a dream journal. Although after a week is past I usually forget most of the details of the dreams of the week before.

Dunno why I stop lucid dreaming at one stage was getting 1 lucid dream per night >.< Ah well Im back now.

----------


## NatureBoy93

Its improving, I used to have no dream call at the beggining of the week, today i can remember 3 times as much as i could 2 days ago, and when i wake up i can remember some sentances now (i dont have anythign i could have written them down on)
I remembered 3 maybe even 4 when i woke up.

----------


## runningscared

For me, the average is about 2-4 dreams a night.  The first ones are very short, the later ones are very long, about 1-3 pages.  

Im 25 and sleep about anywhere from 8-10 hours a night.

----------


## Barnsey

Hello. I usually remember around 3 dreams per night (none of them seem to be related in anyway. If I get very little sleep though, I'm usually lucky to even remember one. I wish I was good at art because sometimes I can remember clear images which would be good to recreate.

For the age thing, I'm currently 18.

----------


## Sleeptight

0-3 dream a night right now. Sometimes i get 1 dream that are very vivid and clear. And sometimes i just get 2 shatterd dreams that i just record bits of!

Im 15 by the way!

----------


## NatureBoy93

OH! im 14.

----------


## Caradon

Im 36, my recall comes and goes, depending on my mind set. For about the last week or so I have been recalling between five to ten vivid dreams. I sleep between four to six hours I think part of the reason I remember so many, is because I wake up a lot. So I get more shorter ones, instead of one or two longer ones. Just a guess.

----------


## Artificial Lifeform

One dream every second week
Im 22

----------


## furryrabbit

I'm 15 and just started my DJ. So far I can remember at least 2 dreams a night, with a vague rememberance of others also.

----------


## TheUniversalOne

I'm currently able to get about 5-6 a night and 2-3 of those are the most vivid and detailed, but that's since I joined this forum. Before then I was only able to recall about 1 when I wasn't really trying.

I'm 17.

Poor sleep schedule. I try to get to bed about 10, but that is quite rare. I often wake up during cycles I guess and then go back to sleep.

----------


## Lseadragon

2-3 a night, generally, whether they're vivid or not.

----------


## 2Fruits

I used to get 4-5 extremely vivid dreams per night. That was about a month ago. Then I went on holiday, got much less sleep and stopped my DJ. Now it is maybe 1 with low vividness. I really have to start my DJ again...

Oh and it took me about 2 weeks of 8+ hours sleep and djing to get my recall to 4-5  :smiley:

----------


## LBT Petrie

I'm 19, I usually remember 2 dreams a night. Trying to work on that.

----------


## kcxcbb5

I'm 16 and I probably remember, on average, about 2-3 a night.  I never write in my DJ in the middle of the night, so that probably cuts down on the amount I can remember.

----------


## ThePhilosopher

usually just 1-3 a night whether they are vivid or not, im 17 and go to bed around 3 am and wake up around 2 pm LOL

----------


## DC111

I'm 15 and ever since I've kept a dream journal (not very long... see sig) I've been able to remember a dream (or two) every night, which is quite an improvement for me.  :wink2:

----------


## Infraredkelp

I always remember all of my dreams.

----------


## BeSomebody

One or two a night. Much better than before, I can now tell them apart, remember sounds and they are more vivid. A common problem though is that I write down the longest and I am too tired to continue and forget the second temporarily.

----------


## maytodecember

Im 15.  Usually remeber 2-3, once in a while 4, but thats rare.  And like someone has said, they oftem seem lumped into one dream, unless I wake up after each dream.

----------


## illidan

1 or 2 dreams per night, once in a while up to 4. But that is difficult to say as I often can't tell if certain memories belong to a single dream or not.

It also depends on whether I sleep long or not. If I get up late in the morning I often have lots of but very incoherent dream memories.

----------


## PharoahSunrise

I'm 16, I usually dream very vividly and have good memory... when I become stressed out or depressed, the dreams either start to get much less vivid(gray, black landscapes with small burts of color here and there) and I tend to forget these dreams.  In numbers, lately, its been 2-3 dreams a night, one of them usually being pretty long, but I used to average about 3-5 full length dreams..

I came to California this summer, then was told I would not be leaving for the whole of it, because I need to learn to "conform" better and that I'm exhibiting anti-social and destructive behavior... to cut the situation short, ever since then I've felt entirely out of control of my life, opressed and isolated... been having consecutive, recurring nightmares and such, and terrible recall... so I almost can't remember how good my recall usually is, but I know it was much better than this.. its been disturbing, most of what I remember is unpleasant and almost ominous and turns out to be a very small portion of my dreams altogether.

----------


## redpilldream

My dream recall varies, but on avg. it is 2-3 per night when I want to dream. I don't have a set time to wake up and i think that helps a lot. I did a mix of WILD and MILD last night and recalled like 4 -5, 1-2 of which were lucid. I think I was sleeping/dreaming for ~12 hours. Im 19.

----------


## jamous

I'm 17 and have 2 vivid dreams a night, generally... I sleep probably 10 hours average [D: it's summer!] and have low quality lucid dream a week and 1 good one a month.

----------


## midnight_haze

I'm 13 going on 14
(don't be fooled by the post count and join date, I've been here for years, I just forgot my original password and I changed e-mail addresses)

Before I knew about lucid dreaming I had a decent beginner's recall of a semi-vivid dream about once or twice every month.  But when I got into lucid dreaming (sometime between age 10 and 11) I got a dream journal and started to remember about one decent every other day, and got up to almost one a day.  But I soon started to neglect my dream life and had a dry spell, and even when I did remember a dream I didn't record it.

When I was 12 and starting 7th grade, I started another dream journal and got up to a respectable speed of either:
1. One vivid dream and one snippet a night
2. Two or three semi-long snippets a night

But soon enough the school year caught up with me and I spent time on homework instead of my dream journal, but now I'm coming back.  The next dream is going right into the notebook by my bed!

(by the way, my sleep cycle has been irregular due to summer)

----------


## Dream Sailor

I'm almost 22, and here is how it goes with me...

I usually now set my alarm for 4 or 5am, depending upon the time I go to bed, typically between midnight-ish and 1am. This is just so I dream, or at least recall my dreams more vividly. I get up, get a drink of milk, or sometimes just go to the bathroom.

I usually am having some sort of dream when the alarm awakes me, but I tend to forget this one as I am so tired or because I don't write them down in the night. Nearly everytime I go back to bed, I have a long journey of a dream with vivid recall. I say a long journey because it seems like it's often one big dream, in which everything within is connected in some way through the dream.

It's hard for me to say when I have the most vivid recall upon awakening. Usually around 9am as I work in the afternoon. If I awake earlier, the dream gets cut off and sometimes the memory fades quickly. So these long, vivid dreams come with 8-9 hours of sleep I would have to say. Some folks don't get these such hours of sleep, so I think this may be why they remember the earlier segments, and feel they have more dreams at times which occur and are somewhat broken up. We are probably all having quite a few initial dreams that we mostly don't remember every night I'd imagine.

----------


## Shark Rider

I'm 15 and i've started my DJ  2 or 3 weeks ago. I'm able to recall 2-4 dreams per night.  But since 4 night i can't remember anyhting... maybe I need more sleep.

----------


## mylucidworld

i used to be able to recall alot of dreams but since i stopped using a dj i can recall aswell, i normally recall about 3 dreams. (parts of them)

----------


## P1nhead

I can remember 2-3 dreams every night that are usually all vivid.  I'm 15

----------


## jeffoncom

21 years old here. I rarely go a night without remembering at least something about a dream I have. Most of the time I remember main points of one large dream.  A lot of times I'll dream and wake up remembering the dream, and when I dream again, it tends to pick up where I left off. I'm not sure if this is normal or not though. Usually when I have multiple dreams, I have no problem remembering 2 or 3 in a single night.

I think there are several factors other than just age to take into consideration, like diet, sleeping habits and sleeping conditions. I find that when I sleep somewhere besides my own bed, I tend to not remember dreams as well.

----------


## Carôusoul

2.  very roughly.

----------


## blue water

i'm 18, i usually remember 2-3 dreams a night if i want to. if not ill just forget. i sometimes remember more/ longer dreams if i find the dream(s) interesting.
also, if i wake up and fall asleep again i will usually forget everything.

I usually go to sleep at 12:00 or 1:00, and would awake at 6:00-7:00 on a school day, in weekends i awake 8:00-12:00 the longer i sleep the harder it gets to remember. especially if i get awakened by strong light. if it is dark i dream more easily.

----------

